# Control de velocidad de Motor monofasico Universal



## jtch (Nov 1, 2011)

Buenas tardes:

Estoy realizando un proyecto donde quiero comenzar a hacer pruebas a mi motor, ya que no tengo sus datos ya que es una serie un poco antigua (IMACO BL-76) y quiero saber sus parametros (maxima revolcuiones, corriente y demas) para conocer bien el sistema que voy a controlar posteriormente.

Gracias por su ayuda


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 1, 2011)

Aparentemente pertenece a una licuadora , entonces sería de tensión de línea y varios miles de RPM.

http://www.google.com.ar/#sclient=p....,cf.osb&fp=21cd1af050abe3c9&biw=1024&bih=566

Podés usar un dimmer para controlarlo.

Saludos !


----------



## jtch (Nov 2, 2011)

Ok gracias, si me queda claro que el dimmer es el circuito en alterna mas ideal para controlarlo, pero queria hacerlo por corriente continua pulsante con un puente controlado...Pero queria saber que cuidados debo tener en la implementacion.... me han dicho que debo colocarle un condensador de arranque ...algunas recomendaciones para no quemarlo ps..

Gracias por tu respuesta


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 2, 2011)

jtch dijo:


> Ok gracias, si me queda claro que el dimmer es el circuito en alterna mas ideal para controlarlo, pero queria hacerlo por corriente continua pulsante con un puente controlado........



Este IC resuelve la mayor parte de lo necesario para controlar un puente rectificador con SCR´s

*TCA785*

Si no excedes la tensión eficaz de funcionamiento del motor o el límite de RPM no vas a tener problemas.


----------



## jtch (Nov 2, 2011)

*Saludos agradezco sus opiniones, pero ahora tengo un inconveniente, mi motor es un imaco BL-76 de 400W y necesito su hoja de datos, NO LA ENCUENTRO alguien la tendrá por ahi.

Gracias por el apoyo.*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 3, 2011)

Open your mind . . . . abre tu mente 

Dificilmente el fabricante brinde "hoja de datos" del motor de una *licuadora*.

Si sabés que la potencia es de 400 Watts , implica que es de algo más que 1/2 hp , entonces dividiendo 400 / tensión de línea en Perú = Amperes consumidos por el motor IMACO BL-76.


Saludos !


----------



## fdesergio (Nov 3, 2011)

Yo usaria PWM es mas efectivo para usar en ese tipo de motor (universal), chauuuuuu


----------



## jtch (Nov 9, 2011)

Agradezco sus respuestas....ahora tengo una duda, si de un PIC genero los disparos para el G del scr...podria insertar esa señal a un transformador de pulsos para que me arroje pulsos desfasados para activar un puente semicontrolados con dos scr....hacia le motor universal....osea con continua pulsante..

Si es asi genial porque ya salio.....

el puente tendria 2 diodos y dos scr claro....pero es para sincronizar el disparo de dos scr's..


----------



## jtch (Nov 15, 2011)

¿Alguien sabe que valores de componentes usar (R y C) o como diseño una red snuber para un SCR BT151 600R ? .....Si me dejaran sus comentarios acerca de su aporte a un circuito de potencia  se los agradeceria...


----------



## jtch (Feb 12, 2012)

luego de mucho tiempo me incorporo a este foraso para nosotros los electronicos...

 quisiera hacer una consulta , y es que tengo un proyecto con el transformador de pulsos y lo uso para disparar a dos scr cuyo angulo de disparo debe estar desfasado 180 grados uno del otro, y tengo entendido que este dispositvo realiza ese desfase. 

 pero mi inconveniente es que el trafo no realiza el desfase de 180 grados en su segundo secundario, quisiera saber el circuito que hace el desfase ya que tengo entendido que esta constituido por un diodo y una resistencia entre gate y catodo (del scr) de cada uno. ya lo he probado y si dispara al scr en un secundario pero el otro no esta desfasado como quiero y no dispara al otro scr.

 es que quiero disparar a dos scr's en un puente semicontrolado monofasico, y es para un motor universal que le quiero controlar la velocidad usando la curva dc pulsante de este rectificador semicontrolado.

 tengo todo funcionando solo me falta la parte del desfasaje entre cada scr's para generar la pulsante en la salida del rectificador semicontrolado...

 les adjunto el circuito que he estado probando, les agradeceria que me apoyen ...gracias !!!


Ver el archivo adjunto circuitos.rar


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 12, 2012)

jtch dijo:


> l...... quisiera hacer una consulta , y es que tengo un proyecto con el transformador de pulsos y lo uso para disparar a dos scr cuyo angulo de disparo debe estar desfasado 180 grados uno del otro, y tengo entendido que este dispositvo realiza ese desfase. ....



Puedes emplear un transformador de pulsos, pero deberías agregar alguno que otro monoestable para garantizar un pulso, yo no confiaría en la salida directa del PIC al transformador (Transistor de potencia incluido)

Otra opción es manejar los SCR´s con optoaisladores.

Lo que se hace con grandes rectificadores es generar un clock que da los pulsos y estos se habilitan mediante compuertas (AND) que son manejadas por el PIC (O lo que sea que emplees) estos trenes de pulsos garantizan un excitado correcto de los SCR´s a través de los transformadores.


----------



## megatecpower (May 23, 2012)

por un pin del pic se puede mandar un pwm que se conecte por medio de un moc3041 a un triac


----------



## Scooter (May 23, 2012)

Si se puede pero lo malo es que el PWM no funciona con los triacs.
Lo que se hace es control de fase.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 23, 2012)

O se puede hacer una *regulación por hemiciclos completos*.

Rectificás onda completa , podés usar el moc (con paso por 0) y tiristor  , y regualás la velocidad con el porcentaje de ciclos ON y ciclos OFF.


----------



## Scooter (May 23, 2012)

Dosmetros, para una estufa eso es fantástico, mas bien lo ideal diría yo, pero para un motor me parece que no giraría muy redondo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 23, 2012)

No podés hacer una regulación fina , pero funciona , el muchacho está hace 7 meses con ese motor de licuadora . . . y quiere usar 2 tiristores y transformador de disparo .

Otra opción es que haga un detector de paso por cero , con esos pulsos informa al pic , que calcula el retraso del pulso para el gate del triac. En ese digarma falta un transistor para gatillar bien el transformador de pulsos.

Saludos !


----------

